# Look what I got today , Boys ... !!!!



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)




----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Blackie! How big?
From boat or beach?


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Nice drummy! What were fishing for? I'm guessing it hit some cut bait? I've only caught this guys down in IRI when fishing for togs.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I love fishing for black drum around my favorite haunts south of Myrtle Beach, SC. Picked up three in the 17" to 20" range a couple of weeks ago.... and a 22'5 inch red a few days ago......Pics to make y'all envious....


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Caught him on sandfleas and crab flavored fishbites...From a del bay beach...that one was 28" ...at 3 pm today I caught another one measuring 26 " ...same bait....its almost over so get 'em while u can ....


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Caught him on sandfleas and crab flavored fishbites...From a del bay beach...that one was 28" ...at 3 pm today I caught another one measuring 26 " ...same bait....its almost over so get 'em while u can ....


Nice....I haven't fished for drum in Md for some time....do you guys have a slot limit for those?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

16" is the size limit ...3 per day ..... After catching one yesterday afternoon ...I went home ate real quick and went back out...BANGED 3 MORE DRUM in the next 2 hrs....this front passing through yesterday REALLY TURNED 'em ON. !!!

GREAT DAY ..."crappie" conditions...but who cares ?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Every time I fish that beach Salta(and I know where you were), I come up goose eggs fishing fresh surf clam and bloods on a fishfinder rig.
It's just horeshoes tearin up my bait. What the hell am I doing wrong....

"BANGED 3 MORE DRUM"...OK Rich King


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT : it was the same for me today ...horseshoe crabs up the wazoo...and instead of drum today ...a school of 19" bluefish invaded and cut alot of my drum rigs off...landed a couple...that was it...

one tip however CYT on "normal" days there using sand fleas instead of clam really minimizes the amt of H-crabs....fwiw


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Banging 4 black drums in a role sure takes a lot of stigma and especially skills. My first black drum dragged me at least 75 yards down the Assateague beach before I could land her and she was only about 28”. In the same night I landed two 30” plus stripers and they felt like wet towels compared to the drum.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Hysteresis said:


> Banging 4 black drums in a role sure takes a lot of stigma and especially skills. My first black drum dragged me at least 75 yards down the Assateague beach before I could land her and she was only about 28”. In the same night I landed two 30” plus stripers and they felt like wet towels compared to the drum.


yes...those blackies hit hard and fight like bulldogs...as for the skill-more like experience + fishing during a stormfront...alot of days i'm fortunate and happy just to land one....


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

last one for a while I think....its slowing down


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Pomatomus salta said:


> 16" is the size limit ...3 per day ..... After catching one yesterday afternoon ...I went home ate real quick and went back out...BANGED 3 MORE DRUM in the next 2 hrs....this front passing through yesterday REALLY TURNED 'em ON. !!!
> 
> GREAT DAY ..."crappie" conditions...but who cares ?


So you caught 3, took them home, went back out and caught 3 more - limit is 3 per day...???????????


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

sandcrab said:


> so you caught 3, took them home, went back out and caught 3 more - limit is 3 per day...???????????


thats straight poaching right there at its finest and then he brags about it.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

QBALL said:


> thats straight poaching right there at its finest and then he brags about it.


You guys better go back and read his post again. He said he CAUGHT one (1) went home and ate then went back and CAUGHT three (3) more. No where did he say he kept a single fish.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Jerry Norris said:


> You guys better go back and read his post again. He said he CAUGHT one (1) went home and ate then went back and CAUGHT three (3) more. No where did he say he kept a single fish.


thank you - Jerry...I released the other 3..1 in 5 have worms this time of yr...1st one was clean...no need to kill 3 more to see if they have worms....


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

QBALL said:


> thats straight poaching right there at its finest and then he brags about it.


I'd brag about it too if I caught 4 nice Blackies.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> thank you - Jerry...I released the other 3..1 in 5 have worms this time of yr...1st one was clean...no need to kill 3 more to see if they have worms....


No need indeed. Enjoy the one you kept. By the way, how are they on the table?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Excellent...they rank right up there with rock...smothered in lots of thin sliced garlic that's been sauteed in olive oil ..bake for about 25 mins , then coat with a layer of 4C bread crumbs ...finish the cooking in the broil mode till breadcrumbers get a crispy golden brown look...good stuff !


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Heard they taste like pork chops :--|


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Excellent...they rank right up there with rock...smothered in lots of thin sliced garlic that's been sauteed in olive oil ..bake for about 25 mins , then coat with a layer of 4C bread crumbs ...finish the cooking in the broil mode till breadcrumbers get a crispy golden brown look...good stuff !


Sounds good to me. Have you ever tried coating them with McCormick's Bayou Cajun seasoning then grilling or broiling them in butter? That has become my favorite way to fix rockfish and perch.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Jerry Norris said:


> Sounds good to me. Have you ever tried coating them with McCormick's Bayou Cajun seasoning then grilling or broiling them in butter? That has become my favorite way to fix rockfish and perch.


No , But You're the second person that told me about that McCormick's...I think it's time I gave it a try,,,as for the butter , how could you go wrong with that ?- everything tastes better with butter !...


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on the blackies. I don't worry about the the spaghetti worms, they do not spoil the meat even if they spoil the appetite for some. They can stay in the host for years but the juveniles have fewer of any. I have harvested a few over 30" but prefer the pups for table fare. I always wonder what happens with those B&T trophy shots of 50+ LB fish. Need a circular saw to for the first few cuts. 

Broiled with garlic and butter, pan fried with McCormicks, deep fried nuggets with panko, or one of my favorites drum ribs on the grill with sweet baby rays (or whatever you prefer) BBQ. The latter is perhaps a uniquely ESVA tradition but worth adding to your culinary repertoire.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I have caught them over 80 Lbs. but never ate any. We like red fish blackened over black beans and rice.


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

andypat said:


> I have caught them over 80 Lbs. but never ate any. We like red fish blackened over black beans and rice.
> View attachment 36825


Same here. Had my fill when I lived in Florida for a few years. I would like to see the slot reds return like they did with the 2012-2013. Class. That said, those fish have been recruited into the SSB and have some shoulders now. They have made for some enjoyable fall runs on AI. Almost makes up for the lack of Striped ones late Oct-Dec that I used to look forward to once upon a time.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

All of the above cooking suggestions sound great...I'll have to experiment a little next time I get one....a few ys back right after hurricane sandy -we had a mini fall blitz of slot size reds here in DE....that fall I discovered a great way to prepare them using this stuff I got at walmart : https://www.walmart.com/ip/Chef-Pau...548_0&wl14=http://www.walmart.com/ip/&veh=sem


----------

